# CAAD10 TRack Weight?



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

Anybody know the weight of this gem? The wheels are pretty heavy, but the lack of drivetrain & brake clutter will hopefully balance it out a bit. CAAD10 TRACK 1 - CAAD10 - ELITE ROAD - ROAD - BIKES - 2015


----------

